# BMWFS Terminates Multiple Security Deposit option! SIGN MY PETITION TO GET IT BACK!



## schley (May 26, 2005)

APRIL FOOLS! This forum is usually so serious I thought this would give everyone a crap in their pants and a good laugh. :rofl:


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

:bustingup 

I admit... I got got. :rofl: I saw the title of the thread and I immediately thought- "WHAT!! I didn't see that bulletin! No way!"

Only you schley.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2007)

:rofl:


----------



## Rowag (Nov 12, 2004)

Awesome!!! You totally had me! :rofl:


----------



## kt325ci (Jan 4, 2002)

you suck dude..I clicked the moment I saw it.

My wife and son got me earlier today as well saying they saw a big scratch on my driver's side door after lunch today.


----------



## Mac Daddy (Dec 27, 2006)

schley said:


> APRIL FOOLS! This forum is usually so serious I thought this would give everyone a crap in their pants and a good laugh. :rofl:


Reading this today for the first time, after seeing the new 2008 lease info, I need to pull my heart out of my stomach!

That was a good one.


----------



## The BoatMan (Apr 2, 2002)

Got me too.


----------



## schley (May 26, 2005)

I forgot how much panic this caused people.)

OPPS! Sorry I guess I just did it again.


----------



## f1fan (Jun 22, 2007)

The death of MSDs has been greatly exaggerated.


----------



## pilotman (Feb 2, 2006)

schley said:


> I forgot how much panic this caused people.)
> 
> OPPS! Sorry I guess I just did it again.


a-hole.

i'm retarded, fell for it again.

seriously, don't even joke about this, it would really suck.

ED + MSDs + Base MF = I will keep leasing BMWs


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

schley said:


> I forgot how much panic this caused people.)
> 
> OPPS! Sorry I guess I just did it again.


You are one sick person. It isn't even January yet.


----------



## schley (May 26, 2005)

Sorry I just know how this would make anyone's heart drop.  April Fools.


----------



## carguy19 (Mar 3, 2008)

This thread will have 15000 views by the end of the day LOL 

You got me.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Bump.


----------



## peakpro (Oct 30, 2004)

me too...good one


----------



## Unagi1 (Feb 10, 2008)

Nice one! Although my first thought was "Ah, who cares, I already got in" :rofl:


----------



## RaveD (Mar 12, 2008)

That woulda sucked. I was supposed to pick up the car yesterday but they said the new SOS programming "wouldn't take." So if the program had changed as of April 1 I'd be screwed. Thanks for the heart palpatations 

This concerns me when a car doesn't "take" a software update but that's another story...


----------



## bigudibmw (Oct 26, 2005)

!!!!

almost cried after reading the title.


----------



## jagu (Nov 7, 2006)

Damn, I almost puked when i saw this heading.


----------



## BayAreaBMWFan (Aug 8, 2004)

I thought you were trying this again. How are the Mid-East plans going? Tax-Free income, nothing like it.


----------



## cozia83 (Dec 24, 2007)

My first thought after reading the title: "No way, it must be an April Fool's day joke."


----------



## PressHard (Dec 15, 2007)

Looked at the MSD program a few times, doesn't really save much money. Just be upfront with the finance guy, tell him you want to be fair, try for a tax credit and let him make 500-600 and don't fret over it. Time is $, and $ buys service.


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

PressHard said:


> Looked at the MSD program a few times, doesn't really save much money.


:rofl: :lmao:

April Fool!

:bustingup


----------



## brandonw (Feb 27, 2008)

Very nice! I just signed my lease documents and was thinking how lucky I was to just get in. PCD tomorrow


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

philippek said:


> :rofl: :lmao:
> 
> April Fool!
> 
> :bustingup


Yeah, I was had last year. Great thread! :thumbup:


----------



## Ty Vil (Dec 19, 2002)

You should see the % of total lease cost it saved my brother on his Z4! Mind you it's a Center Employee Lease but still it was in the double digit range.


----------



## The BoatMan (Apr 2, 2002)

Oldy but a goody


----------



## Albmain (Mar 27, 2009)

This got me too! Time to restart my heart.


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

Haha.. Nice one!


----------



## Fredric (Mar 29, 2007)

*schley*, I am writing to you from my intensive care hospital bed. You will be hearing from my lawyers.


----------



## BMWJockey (Feb 5, 2009)

:bow: Nailed me too. Good one schley...


----------



## Elias (Jun 26, 2005)

There are certain things in life you don't mess with and one of them is a BMW's enthusiast MSD!!!!!!!!!!:rofl:


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

pilotman said:


> i'm retarded, fell for it again.
> 
> Seriously, don't even joke about this, it would really suck.
> 
> Ed + msds + base mf = i will keep leasing bmws


+1


----------



## schley (May 26, 2005)

Damn I forgot about this when it counted. I vaguely remembered starting this and reminded myself before april 1 to post it again, but dropped the ball. To the lease geek, this is the best of all time. 

"we don't have a heartbeat! Charging, CLEAR!" :angel:


----------



## schley (May 26, 2005)

OK how many people did I get this year? 

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

That's why I signed my lease yesterday - just in case...


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

It's April 2nd and I didn't get fooled on the 1st....don't check the fest daily and just happened to see this...my eyes were immediately drawn to the title and my heart stopped..thanks!



PressHard said:


> Looked at the MSD program a few times, doesn't really save much money. Time is $, and $ buys service.


good one!


----------



## The BoatMan (Apr 2, 2002)

Needs to be brought back every April 1st.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

The BoatMan said:


> Needs to be brought back every April 1st.


Hmm...after 3 years I doubt it works anymore.


----------



## schley (May 26, 2005)

Haven't been on in a couple years. One of the BEST!

GOTCHA!!!!!!!!


----------



## neurom (Jan 16, 2005)

Darn, you temporarily validated my decision to buy instead of lease


----------



## schley (May 26, 2005)

Ok so i'm day late, but I love this thread ! hope everyone is well.

God bless


----------



## Blkthght (Dec 28, 2011)

pilotman said:


> ED + MSDs + Base MF = I will keep leasing BMWs


That's the winning formula......was worried that it was gone. Nice one OP, you got me too.


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

Be careful what ya read online Festers! LOL...


----------



## Smiller155 (Mar 11, 2014)

Can someone please explain to me what this is? Multiple Security Deposits?


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

Smiller155 said:


> Can someone please explain to me what this is? Multiple Security Deposits?


Seriously?

There you go ...

http://googleitfor.me/?q=bimmerfest+multiple+security+deposit


----------



## Kief (Dec 6, 2007)

Still worth it...ttt (to the top) :thumbup:


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

7,050 views at the moment. We'll see how many by the end of the day.


----------



## ckm1515 (Feb 10, 2006)

tturedraider said:


> 7,050 views at the moment. We'll see how many by the end of the day.


It was funny once but to revive every April Fools is getting old!


----------



## Kief (Dec 6, 2007)

*BMWFS Terminates Multiple Security Deposit option! SIGN MY PETITION TO GET I...*



ckm1515 said:


> It was funny once but to revive every April Fools is getting old!


Come on CK...it's a tradition. Reminds us all of the better times here on BF when sponsors could actually post "confidential wholesale pricing"


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

It's no longer a joke  BMW FS has officially discontinued the Multiple Security Deposit Program - http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=972966


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Nice find!


----------



## schley (May 26, 2005)

12 years and still going strong! I hope everyone can have a laugh today as we navigate through life***8217;s trials and tribulations. God bless. BTW let***8217;s get the MSD***8217;s back now that it is gone!


----------

